

Redundancy in Y Combinator's Startup Portfolio - recioa

My friends and I have been thinking about a startup for about 6 months now, but we just noticed that Y-Com has funded a company trying to build out a similar technology. Our idea is different way of approaching the functionality we want to achieve than what this other company had done. We think we know a better way to organize users around the functionality that will lead to easier fluency with the technology and consequently a much more scalable product.<p>Does anyone know anything about Y-Combinator dealing with redundancy in its portfolio? Is it averse to redundancy? To be fair its not exactly redundancy, but a fraction our target market certainly overlaps with this other startup's target market<p>Any advice or commentary is most appreciated
======
recioa
@dannyr thanks for pointing that out!

I think your right - if the target market is large enough, eg online photo
sharing, YC is willing to fund indirect competitors to pre-existing
investments

------
dannyr
Picurio and Divvyshot are similar in a lot of ways and they were both funded
by YC albeit in different cycles.

